# Vieux Macintosh - Que faire?



## Wakmax2 (15 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir,
On a retrouvé de vieux Macintosh chez un copain. Entre des anciens modèles et des imprimantes, on ne sait qu’en faire. Bon, ils fonctionnent encore mais on peine a utiliser Safari [emoji1]
Bien sur on a fait quelques recherches, regardé sur eBay etc.. puis je me suis dit qu’ici, certain(e)s sauraient certainement mieux nous renseigner.
Peut-être que ces anciens modèles pourraient intéresser des collectionneur(se)s? Sinon, et bien la décharge s’en chargera 

Pour résumé il y a : 
M9102Z/D écran 
M5011 écran 
M8000 imprimante 
M2003 imprimante 
M1476 pc
M1700 pc
M3501 clavier
M0116 clavier
A9M0331 souris
M2706 souris
M2918 lecteur CD
... d’autres a venir.

Qu’en dites-vous? Je mets deux photos en pj.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Invité (15 Mars 2021)

La disquette en plastique est pratique pour empêcher les mouvements du lecteur lors des transports.
Les StyleWritter semblent en bon état.

Le LC (mais lequel) fonctionne ?

Le SE a l'air en bon état…

Si vous arrivez à faire tourner Safari là-dessus, ça vaut de l'or


----------



## eteen (15 Mars 2021)

Le modèle qui a le plus de valeur selon moi est le Mac SE.


----------



## flotow (15 Mars 2021)

Si c’est un don, le plus simple c’est de poster directement ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/dons-de-mac-v2-et-autres-materiels-operationnels.303649/page-50


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

tu es d'ou ??cela peut m'intéresser


----------



## woz86 (16 Mars 2021)

Si il y aurait un don le Macintosh SE m’intéresse ;-)


----------



## Wakmax2 (16 Mars 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> tu es d'ou ??cela peut m'intéresser



Bonjour,
On est de la région de Grenoble.


----------



## Wakmax2 (16 Mars 2021)

Invité a dit:


> La disquette en plastique est pratique pour empêcher les mouvements du lecteur lors des transports.
> Les StyleWritter semblent en bon état.
> 
> Le LC (mais lequel) fonctionne ?
> ...



En tout cas, on a tout rebranché et tout semble fonctionner. Semble car on a rien tenter de sortir avec les imprimantes encore


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

Wakmax2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> On est de la région de Grenoble.


Ok il te reste  des produits


----------



## Wakmax2 (16 Mars 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> Ok il te reste des produits



Oui et mon pote ira vendredi prendre des photos et faire une liste des autres matériels (il y a au moins un autre mac).


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

Wakmax2 a dit:


> Oui et mon pote ira vendredi prendre des photos et faire une liste des autres matériels (il y a au moins un autre mac).


Dac je pense te prendre les mac


----------



## woz86 (16 Mars 2021)

Wakmax2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> On est de la région de Grenoble.


Pas trop mon secteur, j’aurais été intéressé par le SE.


----------



## Wakmax2 (16 Mars 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> Dac je pense te prendre les mac



Ok, on en rediscute dans le weekend sinon courant semaine pro une fois qu’on a tout sorti et tester.
Je ne peux envoyer de message perso. Peux-tu?


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

Wakmax2 a dit:


> Ok, on en rediscute dans le weekend sinon courant semaine pro une fois qu’on a tout sorti et tester.
> Je ne peux envoyer de message perso. Peux-tu?


jai crée une conversation a deux


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Mars 2021)

Jolie découverte ;-)

Si j'en crois ta liste et tes photos

Des StyleWriter (I et 2) mais les cartouches sont certainement bien sèchent depuis le temps (à changer, faut les trouver...).
un SE (M5011) en état de marche (c'est robuste cette petite machine) mais disque dur en panne.
LCII (M1700) et un LC475 (M1476) mais attention, pb de condensateurs sur ces modèles et disque dur à contrôler. À re-caper si tu veux les garder.
un écran Performa Plus Display (c'est pas le plus beau ;-)
un lecteur CD300e Plus (M2918, pas sur la photo) bien pratique pour un vieux Mac.

Bref du matériel sympa pour enrichir une collection, mais rien de bien rare.

D'autres à venir ?


----------



## Wakmax2 (17 Mars 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Jolie découverte ;-)
> 
> Si j'en crois ta liste et tes photos
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Et bien vous êtes un connaisseur! On va faire une liste exhaustive de ce matériel avec les modèles et en allumant tous pour savoir ce qu’il en est.
En effet, pour les imprimantes cela n’ira pas jusqu’à tenter d’imprimer quoi que ce soit [emoji1]

On pense les mettre sur eBay la semaine prochaine. Sait-on jamais qu’un collectionneur ou passionné s’y intéresse. Nous, on en fera pas grand chose en tout cas. J’ai un MacBook Pro que j’utilise encore et mon pote un Asus. Je lui ai dit de garder les Mac, c’est mieux, mais il les trouve un peu trop lents [emoji1]


----------



## Fi91 (18 Mars 2021)

Wakmax2 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Et bien vous êtes un connaisseur! On va faire une liste exhaustive de ce matériel avec les modèles et en allumant tous pour savoir ce qu’il en est.
> En effet, pour les imprimantes cela n’ira pas jusqu’à tenter d’imprimer quoi que ce soit [emoji1]
> ...


 C’est des machines qui peuvent servir pour une collection de nos jours ou jouer à des vieux jeux. 

comme a dit gpbonneau rien de rare, mais il y’aura toujours preneur, si c’est pour les mettre en vente sur eBay en enchère ça ira pas très haut. La plus grosse valeur c’est le Macintosh SE mais le HD et HS, le repreneur devra changer le HD a l’identique ( rare à trouver ), ou trouver des autres solutions ( HD avec adapteur ou scsi2sd ). 
Les imprimantes ça intéresse pas grand monde. Il y en a plusieurs en vente.


----------



## woz86 (18 Mars 2021)

Et sur eBay il y en a pas mal en vente et qui ne partent pas, idem sur le bon coin.


----------



## woz86 (18 Mars 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> Les imprimantes ça intéresse pas grand monde. Il y en a plusieurs en vente.


Mais en avoir une qui fonctionne c’est sympas, j’ai une ImageWriter II en état de fonctionnement (j’avais trouvé une cartouche sur eBay) et je m’en sert (enfin mon fils) pour imprimer de temps en temps avec du papier listing que j’ai eu par l’ancien responsable informatique de mon entreprise.
Par exemple https://twitter.com/pinot?s=21 fait des superbes dessins depuis des Macintosh et les imprimes ensuite sur une ImageWriter II.


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Mars 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Mais en avoir une qui fonctionne c’est sympas, j’ai une ImageWriter II en état de fonctionnement (j’avais trouvé une cartouche sur eBay) et je m’en sert (enfin mon fils) pour imprimer de temps en temps avec du papier listing que j’ai eu par l’ancien responsable informatique de mon entreprise.
> Par exemple https://twitter.com/pinot?s=21 fait des superbes dessins depuis des Macintosh et les imprimes ensuite sur une ImageWriter II.


J'ai aussi quelques imprimantes, mais aucune qui marche par manque de cartouche (ça sèche tellement vite...), mais j'ai prévu de remettre en route une ImageWriter, rien que pour le bruit... je l'ai tellement entendu le crin-crin de la tête d'impression à aiguille, je l'ai encore dans l'oreille )

Ah les premières impressions de planning en couleur avec le ruban 4 couleurs... (nostalgie ;-)) et avec un MacPlus !
On voyait même pas les couleurs à l'écran, avec MacDraw il fallait repérer le nom des couleurs dans les cases !


----------



## woz86 (18 Mars 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> mais j'ai prévu de remettre en route une ImageWriter


J’ai aussi une ImageWriter dans un carton que j’ai à nettoyé et à regarder si je peux la remettre en route.


----------



## Lapin85 (19 Mars 2021)

Wakmax2 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> On a retrouvé de vieux Macintosh chez un copain. Entre des anciens modèles et des imprimantes, on ne sait qu’en faire. Bon, ils fonctionnent encore mais on peine a utiliser Safari [emoji1]
> Bien sur on a fait quelques recherches, regardé sur eBay etc.. puis je me suis dit qu’ici, certain(e)s sauraient certainement mieux nous renseigner.
> Peut-être que ces anciens modèles pourraient intéresser des collectionneur(se)s? Sinon, et bien la décharge s’en chargera
> ...


Bonjour,
si le SE peut-être expédié à mes frais, je suis preneur.
Merci.
Jean-Yves


----------



## Fi91 (20 Mars 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai aussi une ImageWriter dans un carton que j’ai à nettoyé et à regarder si je peux la remettre en route.


Je crois qu’on a tous des imprimantes dans les cartons 

j’en ai 2 dans mon grenier qui sont à découvert en excellent état comme neuf 
Mais je n’ai pas de cartouche


----------



## woz86 (20 Mars 2021)

J’ai aussi cette imprimante portable que j’ai eu avec un PowerBook 180c acquis récemment :


----------



## Lapin85 (20 Mars 2021)

Il faudrait que je remette une cartouche dans ma StyleWriter pour voir...


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2021)

C'est des Canon 1200 qu'il faut, si mes souvenirs sont bons.


----------



## Lapin85 (21 Mars 2021)

Invité a dit:


> C'est des Canon 1200 qu'il faut, si mes souvenirs sont bons.


Il y avait un probl de crantage de la cartouche avec les Canon  si je me souviens bien


----------

